# Question about names and numbers



## Head Referee (Jul 9, 2009)

for those of you that do sports teams and etc... 

i have a request to do names on the front of t-shirts that I am doing a full back image on... i am doing those in plastisol.... i am going to order stock letter sets from my transfer vendor, but cannot figure out the best way to line them up... any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It would be easier to get the names already printed. If you want to do letters then get some heat transfer tape and a ruler.


----------



## Jamosniper (Dec 19, 2011)

dude i ordered the heat resistant tape from proworld for like 6 bucks a roll and it works great to line up the letters if you dont want to pay the extra to get pre spaced. i would recommend that though.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

How many names do you have to do? For the $1.55 (about) it costs for a pre-spaced name, I would use this option from Transfer Express. They come in on a pre-spaced, pre-cut carrier already aligned.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

what about placement on the shirt?? What do you use as reference when placing numbers on backs of shirts?


----------

